# Anyone use DMSO



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Just curious if anyone here uses this. I have a medicine that's applied transdermally and there are many claims (actually verified) that using DMSO along with transdermal medicines increases the absorption so more of the medicine actually is used.

In addition, many use it alone to reduce inflammation, swelling and speed healing. It's used by many on horses, but was never "sanctioned" by the FDA. I haven't been able to find anything concerning negative side effects (besides a garlic taste and smell).

If anyone has any information, please share.

Thanks


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuntJoe has used it for 25 years for muscle strain and is a big proponent. She says it is certainly not a cure-all for all your aches and pains but for occasional use it really does help reduce tension and the resulting pain from overworked muscles. The first time she tried it she went a little overboard. She said she actually had to jump in the shower to wash it off because it burned her skin to the point of being bright red. Now she just dabs a little bit on the affected area with a cotton swab at night before bed.

She never used it with other meds so someone else will have to comment on that.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...&activeIngredientName=DMSO (DIMETHYLSULFOXIDE)


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks.

I've read so many articles and I'm amazed that none are really negative towards using something that's a solvent on your body. Just seems wrong. The only thing I see to be careful of is getting it from a source that's not classified as industrial because that could have some impurities from whatever chemical they last ran in the machine and the DMSO would carry that right into your body as well.

I suppose I'll order some and give it a try. I'll just have to have blood work done to make sure it doesn't carry "too much" of the medicine into my system. My company has a general practitioner just for the employees so the visit/tests/meds(generic) don't cost anything.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have used it for years.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I used to be an excercise rider on the track. They often used DMSO on horses' legs as a linament (sp?), but I was told NEVER to handle it, being that I am a woman. It had something to do with fertility, and could have affected my chances of having children in the future. The trainer would put it on the horses himself, with rubber gloves, and said that if he got any on his skin, he could taste it in his mounth in seconds, not a plesant experience according to him. Obviously it works good enough that the horse community has been using it for a long time, on very high doallar horses, so I would have to say it does its job. I just won't use it myself now  I do use other horse meds like antibacterial salves, and it hasn't killed me yet. Just my $.02. I'm interested in seeing what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

labotomi said:


> Just curious if anyone here uses this. I have a medicine that's applied transdermally and there are many claims (actually verified) that using DMSO along with transdermal medicines increases the absorption so more of the medicine actually is used.
> 
> In addition, many use it alone to reduce inflammation, swelling and speed healing. It's used by many on horses, but was never "sanctioned" by the FDA. I haven't been able to find anything concerning negative side effects (besides a garlic taste and smell).
> 
> ...


I've used it off and on for a couple of decades.

In addition to being medicinal, it can be used as a carrier for other substances so wash your hands before use! wouldn't want a heavy dose of insecticide going directly into your bloodstream.

Mixing it with LSD and smearing it on your idiot neighbor's doorknob is mean.so don't do it!

Unkle Fredzie's DMSO cure it spray:
I part DMSO [1 cup]
1 part distilled water.[1 cup]
1/4 cup of natural rock salt.
Let sit for a week and put it in a sprayer bottle.keep next to the forge or torches for burns or too much hammer time.spray on, rub in.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I use DMSO on the affected area when I have a gout flareup. If I put too much on my skin will peal. I have learned over the years just how much is needed. I have noticed no taste. There are two grades of DMSO the industrial grade, stay away from it, and the pharmaceutical grade. The latter should be available through a health food store or over the net.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Magus said:


> I've used it off and on for a couple of decades.
> 
> In addition to being medicinal, it can be used as a carrier for other substances so wash your hands before use! wouldn't want a heavy dose of insecticide going directly into your bloodstream.
> 
> ...


OMG. That was too funny about at the doorknob. I loved it


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

DMSO rocks!

I've used it several times over the years. It is fantastic for soft tissue damage.


----------



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

My family have used DMS for years, on our horses and peoples. Never heard a problem with women using it. So far no one has had a problem conceiving. But maybe that explains some of our offspring. LOL Like others have said here, you don't want to over do it and never use it on fresh washed skin.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Doodle, a suggestion - you might want to check the date of the thread before you post. This thread is from February 2013.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Country Living said:


> Doodle, a suggestion - you might want to check the date of the thread before you post. This thread is from February 2013.


Isn't that what we tell newbe's when they ask questions about things we know have been covered before? Do a Search!!! That's why there are old threads, nothing wrong with adding a reply because someone may have a good update to old info.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Viking said:


> Isn't that what we tell newbe's when they ask questions about things we know have been covered before? Do a Search!!! That's why there are old threads, nothing wrong with adding a reply because someone may have a good update to old info.


Liking this post wasn't enough. :thankyou: :thankyou: :thankyou:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I stand corrected. :surrender:


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

redhorse said:


> ... if he got any on his skin, he could taste it in his mounth in seconds, not a plesant experience according to him....


It must be like asparagus; some can smell that awful odor in your urine and others can't. I've had occasional contact with DMSO and will never, ever touch the stuff without thick gloves again! The taste in the mouth is instantaneously FOUL! And I couldn't get the stench out of my system for a long time. :radioactive:


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

DMSO is a chemical solvent. I used it once and it caused me extreme kidney pain.

An adequate substitute that I discovered that worked well for me was Emu oil. It penetrates the skin and can act as a carrier for other substances. The benefits of Emu oil can be researched on the net.


As a "PS", I recall reading that there may be some connection between DMSO and cataracts, although I stand to be corrected on this is.


----------



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

Country Living, I'm not sure what you think I did wrong. I'm confused. I didn't ask a question on something that had already been covered, I just commented on a post. I may be a "newbie" to this forum, but I'm not a rookie all around.


----------



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

OldeTymer said:


> DMSO is a chemical solvent. I used it once and it caused me extreme kidney pain.
> 
> An adequate substitute that I discovered that worked well for me was Emu oil. It penetrates the skin and can act as a carrier for other substances. The benefits of Emu oil can be researched on the net.
> 
> As a "PS", I recall reading that there may be some connection between DMSO and cataracts, although I stand to be corrected on this is.


My parents raised emus for a while. Their oil is amazing. It has some unbelievable healing properties. They finally sold all their birds because it was obvious the FDA wasn't going to make it easy for them market the product. I still get some oil from time to time but it always seems to disappear.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Doodle59 said:


> My parents raised emus for a while. Their oil is amazing. It has some unbelievable healing properties. They finally sold all their birds because it was obvious the FDA wasn't going to make it easy for them market the product. I still get some oil from time to time but it always seems to disappear.


I made my own concoction using emu oil and gave it away to a number of people in need. It worked wonders.
During this time I had a neighbor pass away from a hospital acquired infection. The neighbor's wife approached me and told me that she had been told that the oil that I had given her husband had not been helpful to him. It turned out that her husband had surgery at the subject hospital and they had used unsterile surgical instruments on him and that was the cause of his infection and later death. The oil had nothing to do with it.

http://www.today.com/health/today-investigates-dirty-surgical-instruments-problem-or-1C9382187


----------



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bless your heart OldeTymer, I can't imagine how you must have felt when she said that. Glad you found out it wasn't true.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Doodle59 said:


> Bless your heart OldeTymer, I can't imagine how you must have felt when she said that. Glad you found out it wasn't true.


The poor lady had just lost her husband and there were those who were trying to deflect blame. Her reaction was a very human one.

Thank you for your comments..............


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

*DMSO*

This is great stuff,I have used it externally and internally. DMSO can pass through a cell,so it can also carry a medicine along through the cell. Caution should be used. DMSO applied below waist level will not cause burning ,But above the waist it can cause burning sensation. Use aloe Vera gel if burning sensation occurs . I have a few books on DMSO. From what i have read big pharma doesn't want people to use less costly Meds! I read the books --- DMSO Natures Healer By Dr. Morton Walker and The Book --The DMSO Handbook For Doctors By Archie H. Scott 
The books give some good information but due to ONE unconfirmed case of a woman passing away from DMSO .In the 70's with a excellent out look and test studies and documented cases of curing cancer and many accounts of just about anything you can imagine. I still found these to be informative with no dosage definite in the books just vague info. 
Hope this Helps , Better late than never as they say. 
I am not a doctor and have no degree in medicine. Use at your own risk. Use this information as you will, I am not responsible.


----------

